# What is average life span for a GSD?



## sweetluce

Hi,
I have had 3 GSD and never gotten one over 9 years old. My lady is 
6 yr.old and she is healthy but has slowed down a lot. She still likes her long walks and the dog park but doesn't like playing with other dogs.
It saddens me to see all the gray in her face. To me she is still so 
beautiful. People sometimes make remarks like," Oh she is an old dog.":shocked: 
How do you handle that.?


----------



## Lucy Dog

According to wikipedia, "The average lifespan of a German Shepherd is 9.7 years".

Obviously some go longer and some not as long. Whatever the average is, it's not long enough. Dogs do not live nearly long enough, so enjoy every day and don't ever take for granted the time you spend together. Time goes by way too fast.


----------



## KZoppa

the average i've seen is between 9 and 11 years old though some go sooner and other goes later. One of the guys who did some maintance work on our house recently saw my shepherd pup and just gushed. He used to have a shepherd who is one of the rare ones to live to 17 years. his is only the second one i've heard to make it that far. By the time she went though, she was deaf, mostly blind and needed help getting outside. Currently my inlaws have my Zena girl who is about 8 years old. Our boy Riley celebrated his 6th birthday in january and he's still bouncy and crazy and has a teeny tiny bit of grey on his muzzle. Shasta will be 1 year on may 5th. It all depends on the lines, the dogs care throughout his lifetime and i'm sure a few other things i'm forgetting.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My Beau passed at 13.5 years old.

She was raw fed her whole life and very active right until the end. We helped her cross to the bridge in July because she went into organ failure (happened in a flash).

I think a lot depends on [blood] lines, nutrition, activity, health, etc..


----------



## NancyJ

One of mine was 15 (and he was old), one was 12 (hemangiosarcoma), one was a puppy but had a problem, and I have a 9 year old and an 8 year old that are doing just fine and showing no issues on annual blood tests. I have mainly fed a quality kibble and kept them lean and excercised


----------



## sweetluce

You are so very right about enjoying each day, each moment. I get so much happiness and joy from my dogs. Never found a husband like that.


----------



## sweetluce

Wow you have been blessed with 15 yr. and 12 yr. Glad to hear your current dogs are doing so well. I do agree the less weight on them the better. I just love to come periodically into this site and read the posts. You all have so much to share with your experiences with their GSD. I just love it. Thanks so much. Lady's Mom


----------



## NancyJ

I always thought 10-12 was where they were supposed to be. They don't seem to be living as long these days.............


----------



## Emoore

Hubby's GSD (before we got married) lived to be 14.5. His mom's current dog is 12.5 and, sad to say, will probably only make another year or so. Rocky is 9 and aside from a little (and I do mean little) stiffness from arthritis still acts like a young dog and is in perfect health. Barring illness and accidents and God willing, I see him making it to the 12-14 range. Then again my good friend's GSD died at 9.


----------



## Daydreamer

My last Shepherd was 12.5 when we had to put her down. She started going down hill her last year - very weak in her hind quarters and started losing bowel control. It was very sad because she still wanted to play and be active but just couldn't do very much at all. We put her down when she lost all control and could no longer walk.


----------



## DunRingill

Lara (old Am show lines) lived to 13 years 3 months. She was switched to a raw diet at the age of 7. Yes there was a noticeable improvement in her health after the switch....but I have to add that kibbles are much improved over what was available 20 years ago.

Logan (Am/German show lines, Lara's son) died 2 weeks before his 11th birthday. He had an untreatable cancer (malignant histiocytosis). He was my last annually vaccinated dog, up until he was around 7. He was switched to raw food at age 2. 

Tori (Logan's sister, later litter) lived to 14 years 1 month. She started out with horrible health problems and SHE is the main reason I switched everyone to raw and stopped vaccinating. She was switched at 6 months and her vaccinations (except rabies) were stopped at 3 years. Bloat/torsion episode at age 5 (yes even on raw) but had excellent health from that point on. 

Ianna (German working lines) will be 13 in 3 weeks. Her health has always been excellent, fortunately! She can still jump up on the bed and is insulted when we try to help her into the van. Raw fed her whole life, no vaccinations (except rabies) after 1 adult vac. 

Mike (German working lines, related to Ianna) is 8 and is still actively showing in Open and Utility. He thinks he's a big lap dog puppy. Raw fed his whole life, and no vaccinations (except rabies) after 1 adult vac.

All of these dogs led very active lives, doing a variety of activities and traveling all over. All were kept very fit. I think longevity is determined by genetics + good food + activity + LUCK!


----------



## manson6

My boy Lex will be 13 this March, We have him scheduled for a full checkup next month. he does have Arthritus in his rear hips but is still active, although he is taking Rymadil he seems to be doing okay and not in alot of pain. He is me and my wifes pride and joy and we just want to get him checked out just to see if he isnt suffering any. we have 3 other dogs one whom is a Rottweiller and she is only 2 1/2 years old. She is very rambunxious and sometimes bumps him and he tumbles a bit so I know he is getting tired and his legs arent their best. I know we will have to make a decision soon as to let him go.


----------



## GSDMUM

My Brandy was 12 when she passed. My Frisco is now 11yrs8mths old and sick with DM but he still eats well, begs for snacks, is interested in everything, and plays with the 1yr old pup layng down. He still manages to pull himself up but barely so I have to help him with a sling. We also have a wheelcart for him that we will be using soon for walks. His DM is getting pretty bad now so I am cherishing every moment with him.


----------



## Hrachia

My Dingo passed around 13.5 years old.


----------



## vjt555

Mine is losing bowel control now at ten years of age. She was great until a few months ago.


----------



## arycrest

:halogsd: Here's a list of how old the GSD Hooligans were when they went to the Bridge: 

HONEY was 13 years/9 months - UNKNOW FEVER/COMA
JR was 13 years/2 months - CAUDA EQUINA
RINGER was 12 years/11 months - HEMANGIOSARCOMA
TEX was 12 years/10 months - MULTIPLE HEALTH PROBLEMS
KELLY was 12 years/6 months - HEMANGIOSARCOMA
TOO was 12 years/6 months - HEMMORAGED TO DEATH FROM TAKING DERAMAXX
MAC was 12 years/4 months - CANCEROUS TUMOR
TASHA was 10 years/10 months - DM
YUKON was 10 years/5 months - POLYMYOSITIS
ECHO was 9 years/11 months - HEMANGIOSARCOMA
NIKI was 7 years/7 months - OSTEOSARCOMA


----------



## JakodaCD OA

of the 4 gsd's I"ve had living away from home, one passed at 9 years old the other 3 were all 13 almost 14 years old. No matter the age, they never live long enough


----------



## flynbyu2

I'm on my third GSD. First was with us for just over 10 years and our last one 7 years, 7 months.

Just love them as if everyday was their last and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Chicagocanine

My GSD passed away at 8 1/2 from hemangiosarcoma but she had not really slowed down at all before that, she was in good shape, good joints, active... Seemingly healthy before her sudden symptoms when we found out she had a mass on her spleen that had ruptured; she had gone on a 3 mile walk the night before. She was on a partial raw diet, minimal vaccinations, etc... She was from lines that were supposed to be known for good longevity and health.


----------



## Cheerful1

Joey's 7 and in good health, and we pray every day he lives a good long life.


----------



## NancyJ

Linus was 15 - He just gave out 
Oscar was less than 1; kidney issues
Toby was 11 - Hemangiosarcoma 
Cyra was 9 - Hemangiosarcoma 
Grim was 9.5 - Hemangiosarcoma


----------



## Bridget

Heidi is 11 1/2. She is slowing down, but doing well so far. From what I have read here, it sounds like a lot of GSDs are living to be 13, so perhaps life span is increasing.


----------



## JennaMae

sweetluce said:


> Hi,
> I have had 3 GSD and never gotten one over 9 years old. My lady is
> 6 yr.old and she is healthy but has slowed down a lot. She still likes her long walks and the dog park but doesn't like playing with other dogs.
> It saddens me to see all the gray in her face. To me she is still so
> beautiful. People sometimes make remarks like," Oh she is an old dog.":shocked:
> How do you handle that.?


In our GSD rescue we have a 15 year old! And several others over 10!


----------



## MichelleMc

My boy is 14 this year. He has always had some nerve issues in his back legs. His hind legs are giving out more these days. he can go up and down the back stairs to go to the bathroom. He can with some effort jump up onto the bed by himself. Before he would never let me help him get on the bed. He does now and seems happy for the help. He walks over to the bed and stands in front of it and looks back at me as if to say "alright, lets do this."
His biggest problem is getting into the car. I am considering getting a lift harness but I'm not sure exactly when to start using it. Should I start using it now or wait until it gets worse? is it better to keep his legs moving while they can? I don't want him to have to struggle but if he stopped using his back legs would it make them even weaker? 
This thread made me cry. It makes me realize how How much time we have left. When we got him he was 3 or 4 years old. My daughter says that God gave us some extra time to make up for the 3 or 4 years we didn't have with him when he was younger. I think that is a beautiful way to look at it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Geeheim

My first GSD Mossey passed away at 10 years old. Though, to me that is still to young. I wish she was here with me right now. *tear*


----------



## DDRGSD56

kane just went to his final rest @ 13 years and 2 weeks on may 29th @ 8:18AM


----------



## gsdsar

My Hanah(WGSL) lived to 16. 

Ike was 10.5 and died of Hemangiosarcona

Lena is 9 and doing great

I think the average is 10-12 years. But I do believe that keeping the thin, feeding quality food, getting lots of Exersise and mental stimulation, helps give them a longer QUALITY of life. No one believed my Ike was as old as he was. They always guessed him at 3. Till the end. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy - 12-losther to a tumour on her heart. 
Lucky is about 11 we have had him for 10 years.
Chevy and Thunder are 10.


----------

